# Dash, shifter lights out after radio install



## johnnycar12 (May 11, 2005)

Just installed a new Alpine deck in my 2002 Nissan Sentra. Followed the Crutchfield install instructions to the letter. Radio & headlights ok, but dash, shifter lights are out.

1) Which fuse should I check to replace? I cannot figure it out.
2) Any common problems that people have with radio installs that you suggest I look into (like a wire I should not have connected on the factory harness)?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Oddly enough*



johnnycar12 said:


> Just installed a new Alpine deck in my 2002 Nissan Sentra. Followed the Crutchfield install instructions to the letter. Radio & headlights ok, but dash, shifter lights are out.
> 
> 1) Which fuse should I check to replace? I cannot figure it out.
> 2) Any common problems that people have with radio installs that you suggest I look into (like a wire I should not have connected on the factory harness)?
> ...



I just happened to get my Kenwood HU installed into my new Spec-V, but halfway through the install (old system disconnected, new one not yet) I had to leave for about 30 minutes, and I noticed exactly what you're talking about. If I recall, in my Sentra there were some wires up near the top above the A/C ducts that were disconnected. I didn't see what the guy did but it clearly didn't take much.

Put simply, I think your problem has nothing to do with the harness itself, that there are other wires that got disconnected elsewhere you need to double-check. But since I didn't fix it myself, I won't promise anything 

Good luck!


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

SchizoMofo said:


> I just happened to get my Kenwood HU installed into my new Spec-V, but halfway through the install (old system disconnected, new one not yet) I had to leave for about 30 minutes, and I noticed exactly what you're talking about. If I recall, in my Sentra there were some wires up near the top above the A/C ducts that were disconnected. I didn't see what the guy did but it clearly didn't take much.
> 
> Put simply, I think your problem has nothing to do with the harness itself, that there are other wires that got disconnected elsewhere you need to double-check. But since I didn't fix it myself, I won't promise anything
> 
> Good luck!


That's funny as shit. I have a 2001 sentra se 2.0 and when I took the radio out just to get a feel for it, I noticed my shifter lights out as well. Don't know if a blew a fuse or what. Guess it's time to start looking around.


----------

